# new regime



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well under the new forum set up it would seem me and chris have you lot all to ourselves lol

im sure i speak for chris too when i say as much as we enjoy working for you all i'm always here to offer advise when you decide to take matters into your on hands 

paul


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

pwpro said:


> well under the new forum set up it would seem me and chris have you lot all to ourselves lol
> 
> im sure i speak for chris too when i say as much as we enjoy working for you all i'm always here to offer advise when you decide to take matters into your on hands
> 
> paul


Yeah well said Paul, If anyone ever needs advice just ask away and always feel free to pop in to the unit for a cuppa!!


Chris


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I put my pride and joy into the capable hands of Paul at PW Pro only 2 weeks ago for some detailing work.

There is not a lot I can say that hasn't been said on here many times already hence me choosing them. 

100% first class in every way. :bowdown1:


----------

